# is this really portugal __



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A SURPRISE ON AWAKING ON JANUARY 17TH 2014 Hail storm leaves Lisbon covered in white – Algarve also affected 

Intense bouts of hail earlier this morning (January 17) left large areas of Lisbon completely cloaked in white, with media services reporting floods throughout the city, and hail-filled streets, mostly in the area of Benfica. Hail has also been reported in Vila do Bispo, in the western Algarve, this morning.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Seems pretty widespread we've had odd bits along with the odd thunder storm, speaking to a friend in the north they said Christmas afternoon was much like photos you posted for Lisbon but didn't last long


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

This is my 3rd winter in Portugal and every year, the locals tell me that Portuguese winters aren't 'usually like this' or 'usually this bad/cold/wet' etc. 

I'm beginning to think they're telling me lies!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> This is my 3rd winter in Portugal and every year, the locals tell me that Portuguese winters aren't 'usually like this' or 'usually this bad/cold/wet' etc.
> 
> I'm beginning to think they're telling me lies!


Maybe they're telling you that it could be the consequences of climate change.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Either that or the truth is the Portuguese winters are a lot kakier than the African winters I'm more used to or than they want to admit! LOL!


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

The climate change is nuts - it's over here in Uruguay also - hottest December in 50 years, hottest ever January in central Argentina, a few years ago coldest winter in 30 years, never rained ever before at Christmas in Barranquillla, Colombia, pipes frozen across Ireland a few years ago that didn't happen in my lifetime there before either etc. etc. Maybe there is not global warming but global climate disruption is definitely happening.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

The problem with trying to decide whether climate change is real from a human perspective is strange...we generally only relate with things in terms of our life span, at best we may use the data that has been recorded by humans for the last few centuries and judge things accordingly.

However one should not forget that the planet has existed for thousands of years and though research can help identify certain things with regards to climate over that period it does not mean that some years were colder than others even during the Ice Age.

A decade of extreme heat followed by a decade of extreme cold would only be a blip in the weather patterns of the earth given how long it has existed. That's not to say that we should exploit the earths resources or care little about what harm we may be doing to it!


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes agreed, but if you have say 80 years of consistent enough weather around the planet and suddenly see weird weather all over the place for a period of 5 years, it would seem to suggest something is going on globally with the climate.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The trouble is the powers that be are so riddled with people who are getting back-handers to do nothing in case it affects profits, that nothing will get done until it is too late!


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> The trouble is the powers that be are so riddled with people who are getting back-handers to do nothing in case it affects profits, that nothing will get done until it is too late!


...and I was led to believe that during the late 70's early 80's research was instigated by politicians to show that burning fossil fuels in Power Stations was causing a change in weather patterns!

Rumour had it that the Politicians had invested into 'clean' Nuclear Energy and hence wanted to get the public behind the closing down of 'coal fired' Power Stations...I believe this was around the period of the miners striking. ( UK )

Believe what you will, but most decisions that are taken by people is skewed in some manner, not always for the good of others either!

There are some that are making an awful lot of money from 'Green Energy'.


----------

